
ASCII art diagrams - wtbob
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2016/06/14/ascii-art-diagrams/
======
benmcnelly
This is really cool, makes me want to make some sort of spin off that takes
emoji art and makes story boards out of it.

Also, here is a cool tool for generating ASCII art diagrams:
[http://asciiflow.com/](http://asciiflow.com/)

